# Passport needed?



## freewheelin01 (Jun 15, 2008)

I know this is probably answered somewhere in all the threads, but - 

When is it manditory that you have a passport to cross the border to and from Canada and the US? 
Can you still get in and out with a birth certificate or drivers license in 2008 - 2009?

Thinking about heading north later this year or early next...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 15, 2008)

freewheelin01 said:


> I know this is probably answered somewhere in all the threads, but -
> 
> When is it manditory that you have a passport to cross the border to and from Canada and the US?
> Can you still get in and out with a birth certificate or drivers license in 2008 - 2009?
> ...



I think there is conflicting info out there.  Initially I thought "YES - have for a while" . . . but now I'm not so sure.  You should probably do an internet search or look on the US Immigration site or Homeland Security info.


----------



## freewheelin01 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Von...I did do a little research. Looks like I can do Drivers License and Birth Certificate at least until 6/1/09. Here was the page I found at Homeland Security (cbp.com), in case anyone else is interested:

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/vacation/ready_set_go/land_travel/chnge_in_proced.xml


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 15, 2008)

Wouldn't it be more comvenient to just get a passport and not have to worry about what the most recent requirements are?


----------



## freewheelin01 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes - and I will do that eventually (I will break down and fork out my $97+, like every other good US citizen!). 

In the meantime, if I want to go in September, I doubt I would have a passport back by then, even if I applied for it today..


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 15, 2008)

freewheelin01 said:


> Yes - and I will do that eventually (I will break down and fork out my $97+, like every other good US citizen!).
> 
> In the meantime, if I want to go in September, I doubt I would have a passport back by then, even if I applied for it today..



They are coming back in just a couple of weeks. If you really want to be brave, apply in August.

Jim Ricks


----------



## freewheelin01 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info...when I checked last fall they was a 3-4 month waiting period. I guess most people have already gotten them, so I will go ahead and take the plunge!! Thanks again to everyone for your great TUGger's advice


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2008)

freewheelin01 said:


> Yes - and I will do that eventually (I will break down and fork out my $97+, like every other good US citizen!).
> 
> In the meantime, if I want to go in September, I doubt I would have a passport back by then, even if I applied for it today..



U S Passport can be expedite for an increase fee.  Check with the State Department web site.  Good luck.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 15, 2008)

Its a good idea to get the passport sooner rather than later.  You don't need one currently if you _drive_ across the border but if you travel by air or sea you need a passport.

Fern



freewheelin01 said:


> Thanks for the info...when I checked last fall they was a 3-4 month waiting period. I guess most people have already gotten them, so I will go ahead and take the plunge!! Thanks again to everyone for your great TUGger's advice


----------



## noson7982 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Enhanced drivers license*

Certain border states are now or soon will be issuing enhanced drivers license.
They contain a chip with your information at less cost than a passport.
http://www.dhs.gov/xtrvlsec/crossingborders/gc_1197575704846.shtm
I do not know if Ohio plans on participating.
Bob


----------



## ricoba (Jun 15, 2008)

freewheelin01 said:


> Yes - and I will do that eventually (I will break down and fork out my $97+, like every other good US citizen!).
> 
> In the meantime, if I want to go in September, I doubt I would have a passport back by then, even if I applied for it today..




Jim is right.  They are coming back in a couple of weeks.  My wife's took about 10 to 12 days and my sons the same.  This was just in May of 08.


----------



## debraxh (Jun 15, 2008)

Fern's right -- Until 2009, you can use your certified copy of birth certificate and government issued photo ID to cross the Canadian/US border by land or sea, you must have a passport to cross via air.

Makes no sense whatsoever, but that's the rule!


----------



## moonstone (Jun 16, 2008)

Just remember if you dont have a passport & cross the border in either direction by car and need to fly home in an emergency you wont be allowed to. This happened to friends of my parents while vacationing in Florida this past spring when there was a death in the family. The fastest they could get home (to Toronto) was to fly to Buffalo & rent a car and drive the rest of the way. Of course they had to do the reverse to go back & get their motorhome the following week.
~Diane


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 16, 2008)

5 females crossed over last weekend, one without her passport (she forgot). On both sides the driver's license was accepted, with a warning.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 18, 2008)

freewheelin01 said:


> Yes - and I will do that eventually (I will break down and fork out my $97+, like every other good US citizen!).
> 
> In the meantime, if I want to go in September, I doubt I would have a passport back by then, even if I applied for it today..




I applied for a passport on June 3rd and had it delivered to my mailbox on June 14th - 11 days.  That was a normal application with no expedite fees.


----------



## geekette (Jun 18, 2008)

After one dicey experience, I swore I would never again leave our country without a passport.  It's just not worth it.


----------



## swift (Jun 18, 2008)

I was wondering about this as well. We will be at Smugglers Notch in VT week of mid June 2009. They do a tour up to Montreal. Will everyone in the tour need a passport?


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 19, 2008)

swift said:


> I was wondering about this as well. We will be at Smugglers Notch in VT week of mid June 2009. They do a tour up to Montreal. Will everyone in the tour need a passport?



From travel.state.gov
_On *June 1, 2009*, the U.S. government will implement the full requirements of the land and sea phase of WHTI.  The proposed rules require most U.S. citizens entering the United States at sea or land ports of entry to have a passport, passport card, or WHTI-compliant document.  _​
So while the gov't may change it's mind, you may want to consider getting a passport or the new passport card which is supposed to be good for land/sea entry to Canada (assuming Canada doesn't change their regulations).

In any case you'll be ready if you find that great last minute deal to the Caribbean, Mexico, or Europe.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 22, 2008)

We just crossed the border by car a few days ago.  All four of us had passports.  We showed them to the border official and were pretty much waived right through.  Don't know what was going on with the cars in front of us, but it took all of them a lot longer, and they seemed to be told to go for car checks.


----------



## theo (Jun 23, 2008)

*Yes and No...*



Fern Modena said:


> You don't need one [pasport] currently if you _drive_ across the border but if you travel by air or sea you need a passport.
> 
> Fern



Yes and No...
If you take "The Cat" (high speed ferry) from Bar Harbor, Maine over to Yarmouth, Nova Scotia (or vice versa) you do NOT need a passport, despite the fact that you are indeed travelling "by sea". Presumably that's because you "drove" a car onto the ferry in the first place?


----------

